
84-year-old alligator rumored to have been Hitler's dies in Moscow - baybal2
https://www.dawn.com/news/1559345/84-year-old-alligator-rumored-to-have-been-hitlers-dies-in-moscow
======
walrus01
As an aside, Dawn is an interesting organization. It's one of the oldest and
largest circulation English language newspapers in Pakistan. If you ever have
reason to visit Pakistan, I recommend picking up a paper copy of it and
reading through it. It provides a fascinating perspective on what's going on
economically and politically that you might not find on the Internet.

In terms of its role as an old and well respected newspaper in Pakistan, it's
sort of like the New York Times or Washington Post.

------
GeorgeRichard
> he escaped when the zoo was bombed in 1943. His whereabouts were unknown
> until 1946, when British soldiers found him

Extraordinary that an alligator could survive for over two years in wartime
Berlin. Where did it live, what did it eat?

~~~
slightwinder
There are several rivers, small lakes and many nature in and around the Berlin
Zoo. Probably wasn't that hard to find a living ground at the time.

------
mongol
Are alligators known to become that old?

~~~
Libeste
Most of them die as hatchlings, but if they reach adulthood, they tend to live
35-50 years in the wild.

The oldest living alligator in captivity has been in a zoo for 84 years, but
was an adult when they got him so he's at least 3 or 4 years older than that.

------
TheUndead96
See you later.....alligator

------
pvaldes
hitlergator... half squamate, half furrier.

There is a film here waiting to be created. Velocipastor has set the bar too
high in any case.

~~~
jjgreen
Thank you for "VelociPastor", 5.2 on IMDb, got to be worth a punt ...

------
jerzyt
So based on the alligator entry in Wikipedia,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alligator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alligator),
alligators are native only to US in China. Given the geographic distance, how
is it possible that: a. they are the same species, or b. somehow they migrated
through the Bering Sea.

~~~
pmachinery
There are only six sentences in the article, of which two are:

"Saturn was born in the United States and later sent to the Berlin Zoo, from
which he escaped when the zoo was bombed in 1943. His whereabouts were unknown
until 1946, when British soldiers found him and gave him to the Soviet Union".

RIP Saturn.

